# Govt bans bulk SMSes to quell rumour-mongering for 15 days



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 18, 2012)

Govt bans bulk SMSes to quell rumour-mongering - Yahoo! News India

Government said that one should not be able to send sms to more than 5 people at once but it seems private telcos are taking advantage of this and limiting subscribers to 5 sms per day which is ridiculous. I've heard BSNL is not doing this...  TATA docomo is doing this for sure.

which other telcos are doing this people.?


----------



## theserpent (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Govt bans bulk SMSes to quell rumour-mongering*

WTF SAME HERE me on airtel !~


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Govt bans bulk SMSes to quell rumour-mongering*

airtel is expected


----------



## theserpent (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Govt bans bulk SMSes to quell rumour-mongering*

Dam this private telcos taking advantage BTW What advantage they get?They will loose their money? Or ..?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Govt bans bulk SMSes to quell rumour-mongering*

government directive is not clear, that is the 1st issue

the advantage they get is less network congestion i guess

I'm not really sure


----------



## theserpent (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Govt bans bulk SMSes to quell rumour-mongering*

Private telcos Taking advantage of governments 5 bulk sms for 15 days? « a2graph


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 18, 2012)

true with docomo . was able to send only 5 sms today


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 18, 2012)

New couples are going to suffer for 15 days for sure


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 18, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Dam this private telcos taking advantage BTW What advantage they get?They will loose their money? Or ..?



Ask all your friends to grab a android mobile and start sending sms. or Facebook 



Swapnil26sps said:


> New couples are going to suffer for 15 days for sure



 breakup


----------



## theserpent (Aug 18, 2012)

^^ lol.
Dam it the friends i text don't have whatapps  -Only a few do-1 or 2


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 18, 2012)

I Have but fail to register all the time,i reinstalled but same.
I think it was easiest for themto take this step thats why they took. and in future prepare to bear this again


----------



## Naxal (Aug 18, 2012)

Here at Kolkat Uninor has done this same thing, stopped all SMS by limited it 5 a day..

I have complained via email, but no reply yet..


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 18, 2012)

The government can't stop the people so they stopped them from communicating with each other. I don't know who the hell does such surveys (examples include this one and the one from the Planning Commission) and gives out such suggestions to them?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 18, 2012)

What next ? Stop the internet for 15 days ?


----------



## Anish (Aug 18, 2012)

Same here with vodafone.... I sent 5 and others wont send. So came to TFD for any news about sms... and was right landed up here


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 18, 2012)

Solution: Install whatsapp or skype mobile.
IPersonally I don't use sms unless there is no other way (which never happens).


MetalheadGautham said:


> What next ? Stop the internet for 15 days ?


----------



## Naxal (Aug 18, 2012)

Operators are doing it wrong, here is one more article explaining the actual ban notice and what it was reflected into



			
				Times of India said:
			
		

> From today onwards, no one will be able to send more than 5 SMSes in one go and more than 20 KB of data through mobile phones during the ban period. Though the limit on SMS is on bulk messages, some operators have reportedly levied this cap on person-to-person SMSes as well.



5 SMS per day limit comes into effect - The Times of India



> What next ? Stop the internet for 15 days ?



I think notice itself says not more than 20KB of DATA by the way 

Dont know if operators now will take that as a point to ban data traffic also..

Pathetic


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 18, 2012)

Naxal said:


> I think notice itself says not more than 20KB of DATA by the way



let this come into effect. 20kbps allowed per day. India will back to pre-independent age.


----------



## Naxal (Aug 18, 2012)

Sam said:


> let this come into effect. 20kbps allowed per day. India will back to pre-independent age.



15 Days of open loot for the Operators since all our SMS packs will lose its validity and if DATA traffic to gets blocked, they will benefit from there also..

Why dont they make rule, 5 SMS per hour per person ? In that way they can stop what they want to stop, as well as meet the daily sms quota given by the sms packs also !!

Over paid gov employees, dont even think properly !!!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 18, 2012)

^^Well I guess govt. said 5 SMS at a time. Not fault of them. It's operators who are misusing the situation to limit 5 SMS / Day.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Aug 18, 2012)

well guys its not related to congestion or etc ... 

there are sms and MMS circulating which are biased against North east People and also spreading rumors


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 19, 2012)

May be it's a trick to divert attention from the recent scams


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 19, 2012)

Can any one explain how come "5 sms' at a time" sounds meaningful ? I mean how can it be implemented? Per hour, per minute or everytime you send a msg to 5 nos? It was supposed to be 5/day I suppose.
Plus, I don't think its that bad decision, just the duration is too long, should've been for ~7 days (I've started feeling the heat since first hour, 1am  ). C'mon, govt comes under serious pressure when incidents like these occur, some _preventive _measures have to be taken up. Many "threatening" SMS' were actually being circulated, so this step sounds logically obvious measure.


----------



## Naxal (Aug 19, 2012)

> C'mon, govt comes under serious pressure when incidents like these occur, some preventive measures have to be taken up. Many "threatening" SMS' were actually being circulated, so this step sounds logically obvious measure.



Why do those cyber security boys get paid from my, your pocket ??

Why not nabbing the individuals for the guilt by setting up SMS filtering for this type of event where the receiver can forward the SMS and sending number to that tracking system and then these cyber security boys can do some work to filter out and nab those very few handful of people responsible for the event ??

Rather all they did to save their own work is to bring the comunication of country to its knee..



> Can any one explain how come "5 sms' at a time" sounds meaningful ? I mean how can it be implemented? Per hour, per minute or everytime you send a msg to 5 nos? It was supposed to be 5/day I suppose.



It would have been made sence to limit the number in hourly basis at least..

That would have stopped the bulk sending along side allowing normal comunication to fuction at least.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 19, 2012)

Naxal said:


> Why do those cyber security boys get paid from my, your pocket ??
> 
> Why not nabbing the individuals for the guilt by setting up SMS filtering for this type of event where the receiver can forward the SMS and sending number to that tracking system and then these cyber security boys can do some work to filter out and nab those very few handful of people responsible for the event ??
> 
> Rather all they did to save their own work is to bring the comunication of country to its knee..



Tracing a no is not that easy and how many nos will they trace in a country where most people carry as many nos as their mind change, plus half of them are on fake ID. A universal preliminary step has to be taken, if not full proo





Naxal said:


> It would have been made sence to limit the number in hourly basis at least..
> 
> That would have stopped the bulk sending along side allowing normal comunication to fuction at least.



Not much effective IMO, still 5msg/day hurts.


----------



## Naxal (Aug 19, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Tracing a no is not that easy and how many nos will they trace in a country where most people carry as many nos as their mind change, plus half of them are on fake ID. A universal preliminary step has to be taken, if not full proo



I dont think these highly paid GOV employees are there for easy work. Are they ??

All I want to say is the amount spent of cyber security and these type of facility is more than enough to get these hard works done, rather just to save their own working headache, they wished to take the easy path by trasfering the headache and hardship to common man..



> Not much effective IMO, still 5msg/day hurts.



Will you forward when you know you have just 5 sms for per hour ?

A vast number of people will not forward anything to save the sms for their own comunication needs..

The actual number of guilty is always really low, infact handful of people are responsible for it. Once they drifters are barred via these hourly rule, job of filteration would have been much easier !!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 19, 2012)

> I dont think these highly paid GOV employees are there for easy work. Are they ??
> 
> All I want to say is the amount spent of cyber security and these type of facility is more than enough to get these hard works done, rather just to save their own working headache, they wished to take the easy path by trasfering the headache and hardship to common man..



We all know what's the reason for it, but this will lead to totally different debate so better leave it.

PS: You can't take anybody for granted if you are paying them a boon (people are not getting a boon here though).


----------



## Naxal (Aug 19, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> We all know what's the reason for it, but this will lead to totally different debate so better leave it.



Sorry, but I have mentioned couple of news reports also.. Its not just me who is getting vocal about what was notice and how the companies have used it.



			
				Times of India said:
			
		

> From today onwards, no one will be able to send more than 5 SMSes in one go and more than 20 KB of data through mobile phones during the ban period. Though the limit on SMS is on bulk messages, some operators have reportedly levied this cap on person-to-person SMSes as well.



Source -> 5 SMS per day limit comes into effect - The Times of India



> PS: You can't take anybody for granted if you are paying them a boon (people are not getting a boon here though).



This is the exact reason for me go vocal on this..

Who is taken for granted here by the way ??

It seems that us, the users are taken for granted !!


SMS Pack validity wont be increased
Daily communication will suffer
Will be in need to spend more to call instead of using sms


----------



## AcceleratorX (Aug 19, 2012)

Sigh, my daily night chats via sms with my female friends are now over I guess. 15 days is a long time and I'd better get the package loaded up coz there's going to be a mountain for discussion once this passes!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 19, 2012)

Bright side, no spam messages 



ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> stop being personal .....



you're the one who started it by acting superior. Its not personal.


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 19, 2012)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> there are sms and MMS circulating which are biased against North east People and also spreading rumors ,try to get up from tech to reality


u dont know us very well...do ya?
anyway..this 5 SMS ban is fruitless,ineffective....they need to upgrade their TECH.With a pyramid scheme this so called "ban" can easily be bypassed..if anyone wants....this aint saving NE guys....this is restricting communication and freedom of speech in a way....



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Bright side, no spam messages



ERR...no


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 19, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Bright side, no spam messages



NO. never gonna happen.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 19, 2012)

^^ i've not got even one spam msg in the past 2 days. have you?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 19, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> ^^ i've not got even one spam msg in the past 2 days. have you?



usually my parents receive those "you have won 50000..." sms. since the limit has came into no such sms but if am sure soon they'll start using the free services to spam.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 19, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> ^^ i've not got even one spam msg in the past 2 days. have you?



I never get them at all


----------



## Piyush (Aug 19, 2012)

good grief


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 20, 2012)

theserpent said:


> I never get them at all



lucky you bro, i keep getting those you've won 500,000$ types


----------



## Revolution (Aug 20, 2012)

Good news!
That's what I call Democracy.


----------



## Naxal (Aug 20, 2012)

I dont see anywhere the actual notification in TRAI or DoT website, which is allowing operators to do this thing..


----------



## Vignesh B (Aug 20, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> lucky you bro, i keep getting those you've won 500,000$ types



Assuming that you have registered for DND. 
If you still get such messages, you can lodge a complaint against that specific sender.


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 20, 2012)

^ Registering DND doesn't help that great. I do get some of them in a while or so. And moreover lodging complaint doesn't work either. Everytime I recieve one, I lodge a complaint on airtel's site, get one complaint reference number after a day or two, but, don't know what they do with the complaints. In the last one year, have lodged atleast 12-15 complaints, but was informed of just 2, and that too because the senders were unregistered. I think we need something effective, which private telcos won't provide us anytime soon.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 20, 2012)

Vignesh B said:


> Assuming that you have registered for DND.
> If you still get such messages, you can lodge a complaint against that specific sender.



where... ?


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 20, 2012)

^ On your service provider's website. Is mandated by TRAI, but don't know how many of them abide by this. BTW airtel has it, though can't say how effective.


----------



## Flash (Aug 22, 2012)

I would say its a funny amendment!
Blocking 5-SMS/day for 15 days wont make a "dent in the universe". I accept that, SMS is a faster tool than calling someone. 

In the per-call/per-sec world, calls are pretty cheap compared to the earlier times (STD @ 2/-per min)
Whatif someone call someone and spread the rumours?

I would calm myself that these 15 days are SMS-booster-pack-less-days!


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 22, 2012)

yeah but see messages can be send to group which might contain like 30 people, so its easy. And if someone has to call one by one to each person say 30 then it is time consuming. But today WhatsApp kind of apps are there, and many are using it too, so the method of limiting messages will not be that effective.


----------



## Vignesh B (Aug 22, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> where... ?


This


CyberKID said:


> ^ On your service provider's website. Is mandated by TRAI, but don't know how many of them abide by this. BTW airtel has it, though can't say how effective.



Or 


> Send an SMS in this format: COMP TEL NO XXXXXXXXXX;dd/mm/yy;hh:mm;short description to 1909
> 
> Here, XXXXXXXXXX is the number against which you are complaining or the sender code in case of bulk SMS without a number. The next two are date and 24-hour time at which you received the unsolicited message or call. At the end, add a short description of the call you received.
> 
> ...


Source


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 22, 2012)

Peoples are becoming facebook addict. Even me


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 22, 2012)

Then you have to change what you have written in Biography


----------



## maheshn (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello from chennai....

BSNL here has also done the same in prepaid.... I sent exactly 5 sms from today morning and now can't send anything 

They really don't know how to manage (read: silence) their own people/citizens.


----------



## Flash (Aug 23, 2012)

Is this only for Pre-paid? 
I am able to send >5 msgs per day!!


----------



## KDroid (Aug 23, 2012)

^^ Yeah only for Pre-Paid.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 23, 2012)

Limit increased to 20 sms per day


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 23, 2012)

spurce?


----------



## Vignesh B (Aug 23, 2012)

Allu Azad said:


> Limit increased to 20 sms per day


But for me its still 5 only..


----------



## Flash (Aug 23, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> spurce?



Did you mean SOURCE?
Here it is --> SMS limit hiked to 20 per day - Hindustan Times


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 23, 2012)

source : already sent 20 with docomo


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 24, 2012)

Well this 20 SMS only for 15 Days right??


----------



## Flash (Aug 24, 2012)

90% yes. 
We cant trust our Govt/


----------



## Desmond (Aug 24, 2012)

The government must educate people to differentiate between bullshit and true information. Hell, even the people should learn to use .01% more of their brains, they will learn to differentiate on their own.

But, educating the people will take too much effort and money. So, the government takins the easier way out: Ban bulk messages. Bravo!


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 24, 2012)

I just wanna know when this childish thing gonna stop, nonsense Govt. should know that all are not kids and some people use SMS for work too. Rule applied till 31st August right?


----------



## root.king (Aug 24, 2012)

donkey feeling feaver but dog got the injection


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Aug 25, 2012)

Today i got d sms from airtel that sms limit is now increased by 20 sms per day .


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 25, 2012)

Yeah, gov increased limit to 20


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 26, 2012)

It is increased to 20 now I guess, anyways 5 sms per day was ridiculous.. Life was so hard with the limit.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 26, 2012)

Yeah, same here, 20 is atleast ok. 5 was way too much less.

Anyway, can't live with this 20 SMS, waiting for normal 200 SMS / Day.


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 27, 2012)

It's wonderful to see that now government has started to decide how much, how many times and in what way I should communicate. This move may look sensible to some people but I won't support a government who is constantly talking about taming social media(read: govt critics) with any kind of ban. This may be right for the moment but who is to say that this govt. won't impose any further bans for various reasons and not just on sms but on web, calls etc etc. So for these reasons I am not at all going to support any such kind of move by this government. We maybe going the china way minus development(little premature conclusion I know, but still I don't like what is happening, have a bad feeling about it).


----------



## KDroid (Aug 27, 2012)

When is this 15-day period ending?


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yeah, same here, 20 is atleast ok. 5 was way too much less.
> 
> Anyway, can't live with this 20 SMS, waiting for normal 200 SMS / Day.



It's the same thing, rise petrol prices by 10 rupees and the decrease by 50 paise. Ah, I am ok with this :sarcasm:


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 28, 2012)

^^ Yeah, I can understand that. But still...waiting for 200 SMS / day to be back.



KDroid said:


> When is this 15-day period ending?



1st September.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 30, 2012)

SMS Ban Revoked


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 30, 2012)

Yeah, heard the news. It's such a relief


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 31, 2012)

Yeah, I came to know about this when I tried sending 21st message. New couples will patch up now.


----------



## sid25290 (Aug 31, 2012)

i dont know. i mean yesterday i was able to send 20 messages only
will try today


----------



## D|C (Aug 31, 2012)

the telco companies should lose about 90 crores at least.
that's a tv news channels calculation.
the ban is now lifted 
ENJOY!


----------



## ujwal_roy (Sep 11, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Govt bans bulk SMSes to quell rumour-mongering - Yahoo! News India
> 
> Government said that one should not be able to send sms to more than 5 people at once but it seems private telcos are taking advantage of this and limiting subscribers to 5 sms per day which is ridiculous. I've heard BSNL is not doing this...  TATA docomo is doing this for sure.
> 
> which other telcos are doing this people.?



Instead of such steps the government should think about a long term solution of providing employment to the people.


----------



## Flash (Sep 11, 2012)

Old topic. Needs to be closed.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 11, 2012)

Times up


----------

